# Να και κάτι καινούριο που θα σκέφτεστε για τις γυναίκες!



## seaofdreams (Feb 25, 2014)

Πέθανα στο γέλιο κι είπα να το μοιραστώ! :upz:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

:inno: Πολλή άγνωστη και ακατανόητη ορολογία, βρε παιδί μου...


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2014)

Καλά το υποψιάστηκα:

Jenna N. Mourey (born September 15, 1986), more commonly known by her pseudonym Jenna Marbles, is an American entertainer and YouTube personality. She lives in Santa Monica, California, with her two dogs, Mr. Marbles and Kermit. Her channel currently has over 12.5 million subscribers, making it the 8th most subscribed channel on YouTube and the top channel operated by a woman.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenna_Marbles

Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο ύψος φτάνει η διαφημιστική πίτα στα βίντεο με τόσο κοινό, αλλά είναι πάνω από ικανοποιητική.


----------

